# Rain tomorrow



## fishingfreak306 (Aug 31, 2009)

Anybody going to get out and brave the rains tomorrow?


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

no, but i,ed like to is the river rise about 10 foot!


----------



## fishmonster13 (May 4, 2009)

fortunately i have to work, did i say fortunately. but i will be out sat morning


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I will be in WV on Saturday fishing in a tournament...so I will probably be sitting in this same rain as it pushes across the state


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i am going to try sunday.


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

So I sat home tying flies all day waiting for this mad storm. I saw rain, but it looked like great fishing weather, not the source of a life-threatening flood. Not only am I a little disappointed that the weather report was not accurate, but I could have taken advantage of the the no-crowd situation with everyone at home like me, dreaming about fall fishing. 

I'm really starting to doubt weather forecasts more and more...


----------



## fishmonster13 (May 4, 2009)

fishdealer04 said:


> I will be in WV on Saturday fishing in a tournament...so I will probably be sitting in this same rain as it pushes across the state


good luck in the tourny


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have My Cast 5, on my cell phone...I love it....I can put anywhere in the US, and it gives 8-10 different weather items...the radar is best..I don't watch the weather channel, or 9 or 7 on t.v..I'll probably hit pike island pier in the a.m. tomorrow, Since the river is rising and supposed to crest just over 14ft sunday nite, or monday morning....be good, good/fish'n.............


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I was out on the Ohio River all day Thursday. It rained most of the day and came down very hard at times. Those boats that are covered sure sound nice when standing in the rain all day. Fishing was terrible. We got one 5 lb blue on cut gizzard shad. I think we were a couple of days early. I think the river rising will turn them on.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Intracoastal said:


> So I sat home tying flies all day waiting for this mad storm. I saw rain, but it looked like great fishing weather, not the source of a life-threatening flood. Not only am I a little disappointed that the weather report was not accurate, but I could have taken advantage of the the no-crowd situation with everyone at home like me, dreaming about fall fishing.
> 
> I'm really starting to doubt weather forecasts more and more...


I never trust them. I just go fishing when I am off and have time...just take the rain gear, hat, sunglasses, and sun screen so you are prepared for everything


----------

